# Brauche Hilfe bei Java-Script...



## bajowa (13. Jul 2009)

Hallo zusammen. 

Bin absoluter Laie was Java-Script angeht und brauche Hilfe bei einem Vorhaben für einen Hochzeitsbeitrag.

Entschuldigt bitte die nicht aussagekräftige Überschrift, aber ich weiß leider net wie die Funktion heißt die ich suche, was auch das googlen etwas erschwert...

Ich habe folgendes Script Jan Mulder vom Design her etwas abgeändert und mit eigenen Bildern versehen...sieht soweit auch ganz gut aus.

Wir wollen das Teil bei einer Hochzeit an die Wand beamen, was mir jetzt noch fehlt ist folgendes: Beim anklicken eines Memory-Kärtchens soll dieses für eine gewisse Zeit groß erscheinen, damit man es auf den hinteren Plätzen besser sieht...oder alternativ: Sobald ein Paar richtig gewählt wurde, sollen diese beiden Bilder groß nebeneinander erscheinen...

Hab leider überhaupt keinen Plan und bin daher auf Hilfe angewiesen...wäre auch schon dankbar, wenn ihr mir die richtigen Stichworte für die Forums- und /oder google - suche nennen könntet, dann würd ich mal schauen wie weit ich komm...

mit dankbaren Grüßen


----------



## Noctarius (13. Jul 2009)

Nur weil du Java und Script so schön trennst wird JavaScript nicht mehr Java als sonst auch 

Für JavaScript bist du hier normal falsch, aber vielleicht hast du ja Glück und einer kennt die Antwort


----------



## bajowa (13. Jul 2009)

jaja, schon klar...hatte ich in den FAQ gelesen...deshalb hab ichs ja auch bei den Verirrten gepostet:lol:


----------



## Matt (13. Jul 2009)

tjo schau dir doch mal Highslide an vllt kannst du das einbissl steuern. Ansonsten gibt es auch unter Mootools zB. diverse Lösungen für Bilder effekte - 

Wenn du es stumpf machen willst - sprich mit HTML, CSS und einbissl JS geb ich dir mal nen paar tipps: "divs", "display", "width" "height", "position"


----------



## kpj (27. Jul 2009)

Falls du ich mit HTML ein bisschen auskennst, würde ich eine Tabelle machen in der jede Zelle ein Bild hat,
das mit dem Fragezeichen.
Klickst du dann darauf kommt ein "onClick", welches den Bildcode ändert, und dann wird die größe verändert,
wenn du Lust dazu hast und etwas herumprobierst wird das schnell gehen.
Ist eigentlich einfach^^

kpj

PS SELFHTML: JavaScript/DOM


----------

